# MY Belly Lint



## Earthling (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes you read it right....a once in a lifetime buying oppurtunity to purchase Some of MY belly Lint. 
This is a not to be repeated offer. 
If you want a free set of steak knives or a free set of boogee balls you will have to shop elsewhere because this deal is soooo hot all you get is the Belly Lint Fluff, what a deal! 

Who needs extras when youve got Belly Lint Fluff. 

How much would you expect to pay for this once in a lifetime deal? 
No not 50cents.....No not 75cents.....No not even $99. 
For this once in a lifetime deal you will only have to pay $89000. 
Absolute bargain at this price and will not last long.

This can be paid in monthly installments of $8900 or paid up front in full to get your Belly Lint Fluff today.
The decision is yours...just remember this once in a lifetime oppurtunity is just toooo good to last, so act now to kurb future disapointment on missing out on this great deal. 
Email [email protected] for payment details and/or monthly installments contract.
Remember act now to not miss out on this fantastic once in a lifetime deal.
proudly brought to you by "Warning Humanoids on Board!"


----------



## Veredus (Sep 19, 2006)

Cant you throw in some earwax with the Fluff?


----------



## 6ftPython (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll trade you some Toe Jam for the Fluff??


----------



## Seven_neves (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll have two servings if that's ok.

Can you please set up a monthly installment plan of $1 Per month for the next 178,000 months?

Due to scurvy i unfortunately won't be able to make the inital repayment until Octember 34th 2020.

Great doing business


----------



## Earthling (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL...Please serious enquiries only please!


----------



## Jen (Sep 19, 2006)

What colour is it? I may need it to complete my collection.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 19, 2006)

does the belly lint come with a tummy hair or two?


----------



## Earthling (Sep 19, 2006)

At last a serious buyer!

This is an amazing piece of Belly Lint that would be the pride of any Belly Lint collection.

It has the main feature of being mainly light bluee colour with some funny looking brown bits in their. 

It comes with a fully certified certificate of certification as MY Belly Lint Fluff.

If you require a private viewing this can be arranged(serious buyers only please).


----------



## Earthling (Sep 19, 2006)

Lucas PLEASE serious questions only please!

Its BELLY LINT FLUFF so of coooourse it comes with a tummy hair or two!


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Will you take trades. I have half a kilo in a jar, assorted colours and textures. I have footy jumper fluff, work clothes fluff, t-shirt fluff etc etc. High grade and top quality.


----------



## Earthling (Sep 19, 2006)

I will certainly take a deposit (not trade) of the said clothing fluff.
However it must be noted that the going price of your general clothing fluff is quite minimal compared to My Belly Lint Fluff. Therefore I would accept it as a small deposit of say....................
.......................$97.87. 
How would you like to pay the balance of $88902.13? Monthly installments or direct deposit? Of course cash is always accepted.
Let me know as soon as possible how you would like to pay, as I would hate for you to miss out on this extremely excitable one off deal.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Can I work it off.


----------



## Earthling (Sep 19, 2006)

Most certainly.......Depending on qualifications a personal slave.......umm.....lets say...assistant, is always needed around the house and for general other jobs of a nature that we will discuss on the private viewing..... Aahum..................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................Mum...ONE OF THOSE PEOPLE YOU WARNED ME ABOUT IS ON THE INTERNET.....MUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Earthling (Sep 19, 2006)

MY Belly Lint still for sale fello peoples.


----------



## AxSnake (Sep 19, 2006)

Any pictures?


----------



## Earthling (Sep 21, 2006)

As asked Photo of said belly Fluff on Location.http://www.jackassmovie.com/


----------



## Jen (Sep 21, 2006)

mmmm furry man


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Yin and Yang*

Looks like the Yin and Yang symbol.:lol:


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 21, 2006)

im sorry but that's gross lol


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 21, 2006)

Discounts for bulk purchases??


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Pmsl*



waruikazi said:


> Discounts for bulk purchases??



You might have to wait a while. I would say it's only available in extremely small quantities at a time. Might take a while to get it in bulk lots:lol:


----------



## slim6y (Sep 21, 2006)

Can you please tell me how long it's been growing for? I hear that the 78 reserve was a good year. However, the 79 bombed... So if it's been maturing pre 78 I think I might consider a purchase. But really... My lint cellar is already getting crowded and would be thinking now along the lines of eye sleep or pubic sweat.... But again, of good vintage.


----------



## Jen (Sep 21, 2006)

eye sleep?? how passe


----------



## Vipercat (Sep 21, 2006)

ok I finally have enough money to bid for the fluff.. it wasnt easy and I had to sell my body to make some money but its ok i managed to recover from that loss I hatched a new plan to make money ... not forgery and at last I now have the full amount.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
you do take Monopoly money ... right ??????


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 21, 2006)

*If you want quality*



slim6y said:


> Can you please tell me how long it's been growing for? I hear that the 78 reserve was a good year. However, the 79 bombed... So if it's been maturing pre 78 I think I might consider a purchase. But really... My lint cellar is already getting crowded and would be thinking now along the lines of eye sleep or pubic sweat.... But again, of good vintage.



If you want pure quality come no further. I have some from the premium year that ever was. 69 vintage. That's right 1969. Many great things happened around that time. Man walked on the moon and I was born. This is the Grange Hermitage of belly fluff.:lol:


----------



## Earthling (Sep 21, 2006)

PLEASE serious enquiries only!
Random comments regarding Monopoly money and the like are not appreciated.
if there is further flipant comments such as this I will be forced to send the GIRLS around. So watch out...dont say I didnt warn you!



Shamous.....yes 69...what a year for Belly Fluff. Truely a good vintage. 
However MY Belly Fluff is of the best Vintage in the last 9483.2 Years! 
Yes you guessed it, its the 1970 Maida Vale. 
As all skilled Belly Fluff connoissuers know, this is the unsurpassed Year for Belly Fluff. Furthermore, being from the Impressive Maida Vale region, the quality becomes unsurpassed both in taste, texture and smell. The after taste is to die for! The smell is just Divine!

My Belly Fluff for certification purposes also comes with a fully certified certificate of certification as MY Belly Lint Fluff.

thankyou.
proudly brought to you by "Warning! Humanoids on Board!"


----------



## slim6y (Sep 21, 2006)

Ahhh.. the 69... Yes... Shamous I remember those days sitting on my porch with the belly lint flowing. Then, when all was free, the 69 Belly Lint was so much more affordable. People didn't know how lucky they were. Of course I wasn't born till 72, therefore I could only sample the finest of Belly Lint when I turned 18, and ofcourse, the worst year, 1994 when they outlawed belly lint and all fluff products. That was a tough year, seeing as I just recently had an addiction. But then, from addiction came the sequential lust and devine acceptance that Belly Lint was the way to go. No other fluff products could compare. I started a new collection and found some beautiful 65s and three or four 74s. But you're right, a 69 would have topped my collection. 

I heard about the Maida Vale quality. But I also heard varying disapointments. Especially in Lint Monthly. They say the region hasn't grown lint the way they used to for quite some time now. But agreed, the 70 would be a good vintage. And as Lint Monthly editor Filly Sluff also stated "The greatest lint since Cleopatra and maybe even long before civilisation even began, the 70 from Maida Vale..."

Sorry, but it's out of my price range. If it wasn't for the prohibition of 94, Lint would be well and truly in the reach of all of us... Why.. oh why do we suffer so bad?


----------



## yommy (Sep 21, 2006)

you are sick....peoples


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 22, 2006)

I can't believe how far this thread has gone. PMSL


----------



## Earthling (Sep 22, 2006)

Shame on you shamous! ​ 

Obviously there are people out there who are true connoissuers of this fine by product of man(and woman).
Belly lint connoissuers, I salute you!​


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 22, 2006)

Good way to get your post count up i say, other wise this thread would never have started lol


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm a bit stuck for cash ATM are you open to interesting swaps?

I have a breeding trio of Cape York GTP's? 2 females 1male, observed breeding over the past two months and smaller female appears to have just ovulated.

PM asap if interested.


----------



## Earthling (Sep 22, 2006)

PM sent Waruiiikazza


----------



## Earthling (Sep 22, 2006)

Scotchbros 
WAKEUP!!!

Theres more to life then Post counts 

Theres Belly Fluff!!!!

Since I have not heard back from Wrakoiuozzza regarding GTP swap the Belly Fluff is still for sale.


----------



## Slugga!! (Sep 29, 2006)

Make a nice woolen/cotton/lint jumper out of it i say....... worth millions!- dont simply mess around with the raw product.... hahaha... this is so wrong- very good idea though....... anyone heard of that guy in america that made heaps out of trading that red paperclip?


----------



## pythoness (Sep 29, 2006)

Cheep at twice the price in my opinion


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I can't believe this thread is still going. That or I can't believe you've had no takers


----------



## DiamondAsh (Sep 29, 2006)

I would be interested in such an item if you were to throw in a selection of ear wax ......


----------



## newtosnakes (Sep 29, 2006)

I can't believe you guys don't have better things to discuss than someones belly button fluff


----------



## Sabac (Sep 29, 2006)

scotchbo said:


> Good way to get your post count up i say, other wise this thread would never have started lol



Like you are one to talk with your 1050 posts in 6 or so months.
Mate give the keyboard a rest and try a new thing called a life


----------



## Earthling (Sep 29, 2006)

PLEASE PEOPLE!!!
A bit more respect!

This is a thread for the sale of Belly Fluff!
Not the grading of peoples Egos!
If your not interested in my Belly Fluff buy an Iriver or something more relevant to your taste.

This thread is for Belly Fluff connoissuers.

Belly Fluff is still For Sale and Im sorry DiamondAsh but earwax is not for sale this Month.
However I have been collecting some of the 1970 MaidaVale Left Earwax Vintage which may come up for sale in the future. However dont hold your breath. Its my tidy little Nest Egg.​


----------



## raxor (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi Earthling I have a friend that may be interested, I'll let you know.

Do you think you will have any more fluff closer to December, this would make an awesome Christmas gift for my mother.

k thanx lolz omg ttyl roflmao L8R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiamondAsh (Sep 30, 2006)

Is it possible to puchase said product after you've been for a run and therfore covered and bound together by sweat??


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 30, 2006)

i do ot undersdtand? What s belly lint?


----------



## slim6y (Sep 30, 2006)

RevDaniel said:


> i do ot undersdtand? What s belly lint?


I suggest you get the October edition of Lint Monthly Rev... there's an article for beginner linting and also some great deals. I do think Earthling's vintage is rare, but still over priced. I think you should auction it. 

Also in this months Lint Monthly is some of the more common varieties avaialable. Such as the Stanthorpe Scum, the Southern Frost Bitten Belly Fluff and of course the famous Tasmanian Double Button Fluff.

However, for the beginner - Earthling's fluff maybe a little too much - but you could work up to it. You need good cellarage and if I was you 24 hour security. Earthling would have armmed gaurds I would suggest.

The guards are specifically trained and can stand in one spot all day no matter what you flash in front of them.

Anyways, I just do my research, perhaps you should to!

Good luck.


----------



## dynea (Sep 30, 2006)

LMFAO:shock: 

you guys are funny.:lol: 
hasn't worked for my hangover though.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 30, 2006)

dynea said:


> LMFAO:shock:
> 
> you guys are funny.:lol:
> hasn't worked for my hangover though.



Did you have a big night on the fluff last night? I had a quiet few myself. I had dinner guests, but because it's an aquired taste they were very put off. I thought I was really treating my new GF. We had a beautiful dinner of freshly made pasta smothered in a red wine and basil sauce topped with fresh spring veges... And served with an 84 fluff. 

I thought it was a well matched fluff, but perhaps my guests were a little less enthused. Perhaps they thought they knew more about fluff than I do. Which is actually a fair comment. 

Anyways, I often use fluff as a garnish on salads too. Very attractive in tinges of green, grey and blue. 

Well, hope your hangover fluffs away totday....


----------



## Earthling (Oct 5, 2006)

I have not sold the said 
1970 Maida Vale Belly Lint Fluff
as of yet......
Thus 
I am knocking 
20% off 
for a quick sale. ​ 
Yes you read it right 20% off marked prices. This is a bargain and wont last at this price.​ 
Not $89000.​ 
Just $71200.
A Giveaway at this price.
Act quickly to avoid disapointment.​


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 5, 2006)

No wonder APS is losing it's appeal with lots of people....

J.


----------



## Earthling (Oct 5, 2006)

I fail to understand your reasoning process pythoninfinite.

What has the sale of some Superior Grade Belly Fluff Lint got to do with APS member appeal?


I would have reasoned the sale of Superior Grade Belly Fluff Lint on the APS site would only bring more members here, for when the true enthusiasts of Superior Grade Belly Fluff Lint hear that Superior Grade Belly Fluff Lint is for sale on this site they will converge on APS in the proverbial droves
. 
And Yes Pythoninfinite as this thread has shown it is a Hobby of many a discerning collector. 

Belly Fluff Lint enthusiasts I Salute you!

Still For Sale.​


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL

this is still going :lol:

showing our true colours i guess


----------



## slim6y (Oct 5, 2006)

Salute accepted


----------



## nvenm8 (Oct 6, 2006)

Fair dinkum? use ebay ! what rubbish!


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 6, 2006)

LOL i cant believe this thread is still up and running


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 6, 2006)

Sorry but this thread should have left this world for a better one.


----------



## Earthling (Oct 6, 2006)

Please keep negative thoughts to yourself. 
If you are not a peruser of Belly Fluff Lint move on and comment on something you do like (you probably like Big Toe Nail Clippings...TYPICAL).
True connoissuers would not put negative commments like this around..............
unless your trying to get people to not buy my Belly Fluff Lint so that you can get it cheaper. 
Mmmmmm...the plot thickens. 
Time for moderators to get involved I feel. 

Youve been warned!​


----------



## Jackrabbit (Oct 6, 2006)

Will you also send out future installments of your Belly Lint so we get the full collection.

There is nothing worse than getting the start oif a collection and not finishing it off. It really looks crappy on the shelf.

Will you also offer a folder to keep it in some time in the future?


----------



## Little_Fox (Oct 6, 2006)

How do you form belly button lint, if for example you were :
* A person with an OUTTY?
* A nudist?

Any ideas?


----------



## Earthling (Oct 7, 2006)

Jackrabbit, unfortunately this Belly Fluff Lint is of very high quality being from a Belly Button with a direct line to the year 1970. 
This means the Belly Button in question (mine) has not been manually cleaned to eradicate Belly Lint in that time. Until (of course) the day someone buys it.
Opportunities such as this do not just fall onto your lap!
This is an extremely rare vintage.
Thus...future Belly Fluff Lint could be part of the agreement of your purchase, however, we would need to discuss future prices for the said to be produced Belly Fluff.

A folder is always mandatory when dealing with Belly Lint Fluff of this high calibre and will be presented to you with said Belly Fluff Lint..

Little Fox in answering your question i feel we will have to refer to our esteemd colleague Dr Karl on thursday mornings JJJ show. He has written into Lint Monthly on a number of occasions with some very good scientific reports for fellow Belly Fluff Lint producers and connoissuers. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 7, 2006)

Pfffft... Dr Karl.... He thinks he knows everything. 

Nudist fluff has never been an issue as far as I was aware. In most circumstances it's free flowing - although it's harder to get a full range as the top (the head) is often removed prematurely causing a slight oaky flavour in the mid body of the fluff (due to oxidation).

The outty fluff - is analogous to red and white wine... although of course maybe closer to sultana's and raisins... It's very hard to explain on this forum. There was a good article by Filly Sluff in November's Lint Monthly (2005) The inny and outty of fluff growth. That should help your concerns.

If you're considering harvesting an outty - it is always better as a late season harvest, as the head normally gets a slight curce... 

Anyways, best be off now.. the fluff is going straight to my head... (cracked open an 84).


----------



## OdessaStud (Oct 7, 2006)

This is the reason this site is going down the drain.Belly lint what a gross subject to discuss and the toe jam well im sorry but thats beyond gross!!!!!!!!!!!The mods and admin pride themselves on what they do so why is this crud still an on going topic.If any new member saw this topic they would have to re consider their membership.....JMO but come on guys are you serious or what.This post should have been stopped before it started or is the topic started by one of the moderators wives or girlfriends????????
Odie


----------



## Velten (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice testemonial there slim6y


----------



## pythoness (Oct 7, 2006)

Lighten up Odie, this is pure comedy gold hehehehehehe.


The best fluff, so i understand it, is produced in the belly button of a middleaged and quite hairy male. Young, almost totally hairless females like myself produce virtually no fluff what so ever, and thus this commodity has great appeal to the discerning female collector. i am seriously considering this unique oppotunity, i'm just not sure i'm worthy of such an overwhelming honour!!!


----------



## OdessaStud (Oct 7, 2006)

At this point in time i believe there is no place for comedy of this type?this is a wrotten topic and not funny at all IMOPythoness i respect you very much but this time im not lightening up belly lint and toe jam are gross topics expecially on a herp site thats doing its best to stay afloat
wuvs ya pythoness dont cull me for imo
Odie


----------



## pythoness (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh hun, i'd never cull you for your opinion  we's all good,,, i do however think that at a time like this it is important to have a laugh when and when we can, and sure it's gross, but so is defrosted rats and snake poo, but we'll talk about it for hours 
A light break from the anquish that has gripped this site is a must IMO.
Mwah.


----------



## Australis (Oct 7, 2006)

Kinda Weird, seems like alot of chit chat for the for sale section


----------

